# Real Madrid v B Dortmund – Wednesday 2nd April 2014



## bettingboop (Apr 1, 2014)

This game is set to be an absolute thriller with two top teams going at it for a spot in the final four, Real Madrid are the stronger team on paper but Dortmund are one go against all odds and gain a victory in the toughest matches, it’s a tough one to call, but we’re going to go with the Madrid giants.


----------



## steveharris (Apr 2, 2014)

A few more hours, I can't wait how these two teams will perform.


----------



## penza88 (Sep 16, 2014)

I am one and only guaranteed gaming partner


----------

